# LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler



## java4ever (21. Mai 2018)

*LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Seid gegrüßt allerseits,

Da die Kühlleistung meiner LiqTech immer schlechter wird (mess- und fühlbar!), habe ich mal etwas die Weiten des Internets durchsucht.

Ich bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen:

Is my AIO cooler failing? - Liquid and Exotic Cooling - Linus Tech Tips
Enermax TR4 360mm AIO High temps/problem - Liquid and Exotic Cooling - Linus Tech Tips

Das schaut nach einem ganz üblichen Produktionsfehler aus.
Was denkt ihr?

Ich werde meine Wakü sobald wie möglich RMAn, blöd nur, dass ich noch keine Ahnung habe, wie ich die Zeit ohne Kühler überbrücken soll 

Sehr ärgerlich.

Beste Grüße

P.S. Auch ein interessantes Phänomen:
Wenn ich bei Volllast die Hand über den Radiator halte, kommt mir nur an einer Ecke wirklich warme Luft entgegen, der Rest ist kühl.
Würde dafür sprechen, dass der Radiator zugesetzt ist von dem "Schleim" (siehe Bilder)...


----------



## gaussmath (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Hier gab's einen ähnlichen Fall: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/506726-1950x-immer-auf-max-temp.html#post9329215


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Das ist natürlich schon ärgerlich wen man 120€ hinblättert und dan soetwas dabei raus kommt aber da hat wohl jeder AIO hersteller probleme.



> Ich werde meine Wakü sobald wie möglich RMAn, blöd nur, dass ich noch  keine Ahnung habe, wie ich die Zeit ohne Kühler überbrücken soll



Damit sollte es gehen wenn er trozdem zu warm wird wegen zummertemp etc schalt den boost herunter und senk die vcore.


Arctic Freezer 33 TR weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## java4ever (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Ich hatte eines der ersten Modelle in DE, da waren es sogar noch 175€...


----------



## uli-67 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem,

bei meiner ersten Enermax TR4 360mm war es nach ca. 3 Monaten so schlimm dass ca. 20 min. nach dem hochfahren,
ohne Last  alle Kerne auf 500MHz gedrosselt wurden und die Lüfter liefen auf 2200 rpm.
Jetzt habe ich die 2. Enermax TR4 360mm und es geht nach 2 Wochen schon wieder los dass die Kühlleistung enorm nachlässt.
Die können nicht mal ordentliche Kühlflüssigkeit in Ihre Top-AIO eienfüllen, das ist echt ein Armutszeugnis,

nie wieder Enermax, kaufe mir jetzt eine Noctua Luftkühlung!

(habe mich extra wegen dieses Treats hier angemeldat, dass nicht noch mehr Leute sich diese Fehlkonstruktion kaufen)



Ergänzung:

Inzwischen habe ich mir einen Thermalright Silver Arrow-TR4 gekauft,
der genau das macht was er soll er kühlt ganz hervorragend, ich habe mal ein Bild gerendert das mit throttelndem Enermax 1h 21 min gedauert hat.
jetzt ohne throtteln sind es nur noch 32 min. !!!

anbei ein Bild zur verdeutlichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## java4ever (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Ich kann übrigens berichten:
Habe ne LiqTech TR4 II (also zweite Generation) als Austausch bekommen..
Nun, was soll ich sagen? Der gleiche Fehler. Wieder.

Was lernen wir draus? Nie wieder Enermax.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

Aber welche Alternative gibt's?


----------



## java4ever (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: LiqTech TR4 - Möglicher Produktionsfehler*

NH-U14S TR4 ist jetzt die Übergangslösung, mit der ich überaus zufrieden bin.

Ansonsten: Custom Loop, wenn man es wirklich so leise wie möglich haben möchte...


----------

